

Does John Lewis offer a revolutionary way forward for big business? - parenthesis
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/business/analysis-and-features/streets-ahead-does-john-lewis-offer-a-revolutionary-way-forward-for-big-business-1774510.html

======
sharpn
I find John Lewis/Waitrose very interesting. Imagine combining Wholefoods with
Goldman Sachs (pre flotation) & raw Marxism (the workers literally own the
means of production) - that's what this is. It's certainly an interesting
combination.

